# In Trouble Again



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I bought a Pickup, new to me but still 12 years old.

I'm thinking this will be the last Pickup I have so I'm dressing it up some, to the tune of $2,000. Then there is when I drive it, I take it to the Gym couple times a week, Fishing and Hunting and to our Cabin. My wife is complaining I don't let her drive it or take her anywhere.

I told my wife I probably wouldn't haul Firewood in it.

Ok I don't share my Toys.

big rockpile


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Yep! You're in trouble. That truck is way too new. You need to buy something more than 30 years old to avoid the electronics.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL....Congrats on the ride.

The Sunday and trip truck is a 2008....
DD and hauling stuff 1999......
DW likes the '99 says the '08 is too big.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Darren said:


> Yep! You're in trouble. That truck is way too new. You need to buy something more than 30 years old to avoid the electronics.


You know I had two '84 Ford Half Ton, 300 Six, 4 on the Floor. Loved both, why can't they make them anymore.

They wanted to give me $200 on my '95 GMC for Trade In, just sold it for $2,000. Wife says that money goes towards fixing up the Man Cave.

big rockpile


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Rockpile I hear ya!

My husband does not WANT to drive my pretty little pickup, as he is almost a foot taller than I am and my pickup does not have much leg room. So, there is no conflict for us. I fit with room to spare and he has to squeeze in. So he prefers to drive his own.

It is actually not that practical, as I take my son grocery shopping because he does not drive. There is not much room inside the cab for groceries because it only sits 2, and if it rains the groceries in the back have to take their chances. But, I am having a lot of fun with it: I like how it handles and it fits *ME* just fine! After 2 decades of driving Mommy cars I sure am liking this little pickup!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

big rockpile said:


> You know I had two '84 Ford Half Ton, 300 Six, 4 on the Floor. Loved both, why can't they make them anymore.
> 
> They wanted to give me $200 on my '95 GMC for Trade In, just sold it for $2,000. Wife says that money goes towards fixing up the Man Cave.
> 
> big rockpile


A Ford F250 with a 300 six is on my buy list. A garage down the road converts vehicles to multi-fuel.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Terri said:


> Rockpile I hear ya!
> 
> My husband does not WANT to drive my pretty little pickup, as he is almost a foot taller than I am and my pickup does not have much leg room. So, there is no conflict for us. I fit with room to spare and he has to squeeze in. So he prefers to drive his own.
> 
> It is actually not that practical, as I take my son grocery shopping because he does not drive. There is not much room inside the cab for groceries because it only sits 2, and if it rains the groceries in the back have to take their chances. But, I am having a lot of fun with it: I like how it handles and it fits *ME* just fine! After 2 decades of driving Mommy cars I sure am liking this little pickup!


My wife is wanting a Small SUV. I told her she Gets a Bigger Pickup we could switch. She said no it would be too hard on Gas.

With this Pickup have Vinyl Wildlife Scene on Tailgate, Foot High Camo along the sides. Camo Floor Mats, Seat Covers and Steering Wheel Cover. Spray on Bed Liner.

big rockpile


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

big rockpile said:


> My wife is wanting a Small SUV. I told her she Gets a Bigger Pickup we could switch. She said no it would be too hard on Gas.
> 
> With this Pickup have Vinyl Wildlife Scene on Tailgate, Foot High Camo along the sides. Camo Floor Mats, Seat Covers and Steering Wheel Cover. Spray on Bed Liner.
> 
> big rockpile


It sounds lovely!

Mine is black and silver: silver outside and mostly black inside. I added a silver tool box and black and silver step-ups. I like the idea of a steering wheel cover: I might add one.

After years of driving around kids plus groceries plus tools plus whatever, I am enjoying driving something that is MUCH smaller than an SUV: the pick up is a Ford Ranger. That may seem cramped to you taller folk, but I am short and I fit it JUST fine. I have been driving it for a year now and I still really enjoy it.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

My new to me vehicle is 2015 Fiat 500 Lounge.
2 Door red and white leather seats heated.
Red leather trim, Beats stereo, sunroof
Heated mirrors,had 31 miles on it.
Now has 438 miles on it.
Had a 1995 Ford Ranger, I was third owner.
5 speed.
Loved it now son has it and I got new to me car.
i'm also short, but will have to test fit baby car seat in my car.
For first grandchild.


----------

